# Brocklebank - Earlier Times



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

The tug Brocklebank at Liverpool Maritime Museum.
She looks to be in great condition and its very fitting for her to be there.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Sure is in great condition. Any tie-up to Brocklebanks or is the name purely coincidence?


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh no its that obvious and I dedicate the picture to Ron, I am sure he will love it!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

Doug Rogers said:


> Oh no its that obvious and I dedicate the picture to Ron, I am sure he will love it!!


 Oh Thanks Doug

I have been saving my pocket money to get on e.
Yes tug and dock named after Danny Brock.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Absolutely my son, there should be more of them !!.
Doug


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier Times*

Yes Brocklebank is in very good condition. I walk past her three days a week on my way to work. She is well maintained and always looks smart and shipshape.

She gets about the Irish Sea in the summer months and is often seen in Wales and the Isle of Mann. She is always out on the Mersey for special occassions, River Festival etc.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

*river fest*

If you can ,dont miss this great two days .
Miss at your pearle
Ron


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier times*

Hi Ron, (Wave) 

Still in the vein of earlier times, I was lucky to take part in the Mersey River Festival last year. I crewed the Historic Lifeboat, William and Kate Johnston.

In the below pic, I am the one nearest the camera standing alongside the cockpit. It was a great day. We are entering the Albert Dock.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

*Nice one*

Very good Chris . 
I hope I can go to rever fes again this year .
Mind only becuase its free .
Nae even If I had to pay still be worth the long 320 mile trip .
Ron
i


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier Times*

Ron,

You wont regret it, you might even see our new RNLI Hovercraft, now theres a tempter.

Chris.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

That is a tempter but I dont think I will make it this year!!, perhaps next year!!.
Doug


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

*hi*

You mean you'll even come back for this sausage roll 
Well glad to hear it. Nae probs I'll buy fresh ones 
Yes ! I will

Ron (Bounce)


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

An offer like that is almost too tempting to refuse...a RNLI Hovercraft and a fresh sausage roll to boot, think I had better make my plans to visit!!.
Doug


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier times*

If you do see the Hovercraft guys, dont stand behind it, it will blow sand in your sausage rolls, that plays hell with the molars and the sausage rolls I can tell you. (Sad)

Chris.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Well perhaps but its more of a mistake to stand in front of one, particularly if its moving at the time.
Doug


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier Times*

It would certainly dry your hair quickly.

Chris.


----------



## robbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris
What hair!!
Robbo (A)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier Times*

Now that you come to mention it, Robbo, I havnt seen mine for a quite some time now, I think it must be hibernating, Yes thats it, hibernating.

Chris. (==D)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Santos said:


> Now that you come to mention it, Robbo, I havnt seen mine for a quite some time now, I think it must be hibernating, Yes thats it, hibernating.
> 
> Chris. (==D)


mine went for dirty weekend never returned 
Ron


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Earlier Times*

I do hope you are refering to your hair Ron and not your Danish pastry
(?HUH) 

Chris.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Ron B Manderson said:


> Oh Thanks Doug
> 
> I have been saving my pocket money to get on e.
> Yes tug and dock named after Danny Brock.


Hi, I sailed on her when she was towing barges for Howards to and from Dinmor--Angelsey (before they had their own tugs built) with stone for the building of Seaforth Dock.I was A/B at the time.I thought these pictures might interest some of you.















Jim


----------

